

Pebble smart watch shipping to Kickstarter backers on January 23rd - macleanjr
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/09/pebble-smart-watch-shipping-to-kickstarter-backers-on-january-23/

======
davidtyleryork
I'm not a backer, but I've heard people on Twitter make fun of the Pebble for
being a bit bulky, a bit dorky, or even "a useless novelty product that will
burn out faster than the Slap Chop". But these people are short-sighted, and
should be ignored, because they're missing what the Pebble represents.

The Pebble is one of the first entrants into the relatively young hardware
category of wearable computers. So is Google Glass, FitBit, Jawbone, and
others. But the Pebble has a place in there too. Being able to access your
iMessages, Email or Calendar without taking out your phone is actually a
pretty useful skill. And once people get over the "dork factor" (remember the
first iPhone users?), they'll pay for a device like Pebble if it offers enough
convenience.

